# Missing the shoparage..



## Diver Temple (May 5, 2019)

Well, no time lately for working in the shoparage, but it's still a great place to hangout with JW when not handling sharp objects... Cheers everyone, hope you had a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)

I'm a jim beam fan.
But still, that looks yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 6, 2019)

Well, it's good when the movers show up and I don't have to help pack! (moderator moved my post to a more appropriate locale)


----------

